# Science fair...



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I am going to use my 1.5 for the science fair. I will put sand in their and possibly a couple of small frogs. Could I put some bigger tetras with the frogs? like maybe 3 jumbo tetras? It will be half submerged and and half land for the frogs. Would this go well? And is $50 aside good enough?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm...I don't know...What type of frogs? And just curious but what are you doing for the science fair?
I had one last year, and took first place, well me and my partner did! Only ours was on batteries..P


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why screw around with a couple of frogs...build a nuclear weapon or something cool like napalm or mustard gas..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with no, which is a shame as I love paludariums... Depending on the type of frog, you might need as much as a twenty gallon, which is what I would recommend for the tetras as well. If you were to silicone some glass in the tank with a lip, you could have a floating island effect with sand "floating" in water for the frogs to sit, though they'd be more at home on dirt and pebbles. Again though, that depends on the size of the frog. Just try to keep the water volume over four gallons. And keep me posted! :fun:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1.5 is so small. I'd go with a couple shrimp. Its so easy to kill everything in a small tank and unless you are trying to prove that something is toxic, it isn't a good result. 

But what is goal? Usually you want to test some theory, so you need 2 setups with one difference.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get a 1 gallon glass pickle jar....some gravel..a plant or 2 of hornwort and/or hygrohila...
1 male guppy...a piece of saran wrap and the jar lid..
set it up just like a small tank...put the saran wrap over the top and screw on the lid....
keep it in a sunny spot...
it is a self sustaining environment...the guppy can live for a couple of years or so without you ever having to take off the lid.....


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Yes, instead of frogs I'll do some shrimp with some killies or something. am also using my 65 gallon. My topic is are fish happier in an artificial setting or natural set up? The 1.5 would be natural while the 65 would be artificial. The 1.5 will have no filter- just plants and food will be what is in there. Would 3 guppies and some shrimp be good or a female and male guppy be better?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

65 is more artificial that 1.5? I don't think that will fly. Naturally, the fish would live in the 1.5 for a week and then jump out. You have to have everything the same except for the one variable you are testing. Do 2 10s, one with filter, light and orange gravel inside, one with no filter, sand or dirt, no light and full of low-light plants and keep it outside.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

emc7 said:


> 65 is more artificial that 1.5? I don't think that will fly. Naturally, the fish would live in the 1.5 for a week and then jump out. You have to have everything the same except for the one variable you are testing. Do 2 10s, one with filter, light and orange gravel inside, one with no filter, sand or dirt, no light and full of low-light plants and keep it outside.


hmm. I guess your right. I have a spare 1.5. I understand what your saying that a 1.5 is not enough, but I don't have enough money right now. I am on a low budget for this projec.t I have only $50.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

beg or borrow? Ask around for unused stuff. Its for school/science. Go back and read the fair requirements carefully. A well chosen thesis will save you a last minute redo. The more narrowly you draw it, the more likely you can get a "real" result. Try to find something you can measure. It you do health, do something like looking at the fish/frog everyday and rating it 1 to 10 on appearance and noting if it comes out to eat. The sort of thing you can log and chart.

And look at cheap, clear, plastic bins. Ingenuity score points with judges


----------



## Frogprincess (Jul 8, 2011)

You can get a clear plastic tub at Target that's about 7-8gal for $10 each, and if you do what emc7 said and do one natural versus one artificial, you can probably get a lot of your supplies relatively cheap. Ask at your local fish store, too (not a general pet store, but one that specializes in fish!). They might be able to help you out with picking the right stuff.
When is your science fair?


----------

